# rebuild of roller mill



## wharris1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Had to do a rebuild of a roller mill and thought I would post the progress so far
the photos are of
might be time for a new belt  (its a belt with an inner and outer V,  transmission supply can get them)
old bushings not quite round let get them out
weld build up of roller (unable to find heavy wall pipe to build new ones)
turned to size and starting on groves
Just about done roller 1


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 9, 2020)

How big is that roller?


----------



## wharris1 (Aug 9, 2020)

finished od is 6.375"     length is 12"


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 9, 2020)

We had one similar sized but it had ball bearings.  It did have that double sidEd belt though.


----------

